# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool changelog -27/11/2015 – v.8.48.1446 - NEW MODELS for FRP removing

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v.8.48.1446 (27/11/2015)*     *NEW FEATURES*   *Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup, Reset FRP الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Samsung Galaxy Note 5 - SM-N9208 (*)Samsung Galaxy Edge+ - SM-G9287 (*)Samsung Galaxy Edge+ - SM-G9287C (*)Samsung Galaxy A8 Duos - SM-A800F (*)Samsung Galaxy A8 Duos - SM-A800YZ (*)Samsung Galaxy A8 - SM-A800I (*)Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0 - SM-T715 (*)Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0 - SM-T715C (*)Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0 - SM-T715Y (*)Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 - SM-T815Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 - SM-T815CSamsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 - SM-T815YSamsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 - SM-T817Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 - SM-T817WSamsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 - SM-T817T (beta)  
(*) Custom PreRooted Recovery Based Solution  *Direct Unlock, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup, Network Repair*  Samsung Galaxy On7 Duos - SM-G600FYSamsung Galaxy A8 - SM-A8000Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime - SM-G5306WSamsung Galaxy A5 - SM-A500W    *+ Added Reseting EE Lock*     You still do not have license for ChimeraTool? 
Visit our webshop and buy one in 2 minutes, with safe PayPal or Skrill checkout. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

